# Camera picture transfer

## thom_raindog

I have a Ricoh Caplio GX camera that I can connect to my PC via USB. It gets show on by lsusb:

```

lsusb

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 05ca:220c Ricoh Co., Ltd Caplio GX

```

dmesg provides:

```

[ 4993.967058] usb 2-7: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 4993.967061] usb 2-7: Product: Caplio GX

[ 4993.967063] usb 2-7: Manufacturer: Ricoh Company Ltd.

[ 4993.967138] usb 2-7: uevent

[ 4993.967159] usb 2-7: usb_probe_device

[ 4993.967162] usb 2-7: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices

[ 4993.970049] usb 2-7: adding 2-7:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 4993.970092] usb 2-7:1.0: uevent

[ 4993.970239] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[ 4993.971003] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt f880

[ 4993.971014] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt f880

[ 4997.701281] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 4997.701290] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[ 4997.701293] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: suspend root hub

```

I will admit that I am not sure what to read into dmesg.

Anyway, the device does not show up in KDE anywhere, and I wouldn't know how to mount it if I must..

Most likely I need to do something to my kernel, but I am rather clueless as to what.

Any pointers?

----------

## sera

Give gphoto2 a try. Should support your model too.

----------

## thom_raindog

Even though the cam isn't mounted? (Yes, I never used a cam before, so this may be a stupid thing to ask  :Wink:  )

----------

## razze

You don't necessary need to mount the camera to be able to get the pictures from it. Since you seem to be using KDE I recommend that you try out digikam.

----------

## livibetter

I would recommend gphoto2, too. Your camera is supported according to http://gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/support.php

Here is a script I have been using to download the photos from my Canon

```
#!/bin/bash

OLD_DIR=$(pwd)

DIR="$HOME/Pictures/$(date +%Y)/$(date +%F--%T)"

mkdir -p $DIR

cd $DIR

echo -e "Photo will be saved to $DIR\n"

gphoto2 -P

if [[ $? == 0 ]]; then

        echo -e "\n"

        read -p "Delete photos [y/N]? " ans

        [[ "$ans" == "y" || "$ans" == "Y" ]] && gphoto2 -D

        read -p "Change directory [y/N]? " ans

        [[ "$ans" == "y" || "$ans" == "Y" ]] && cd $DIR || cd $OLD_DIR

fi

unset OLD_DIR DIR ans

```

Note that if you need to change the directory, you need to run with `. ./script_name`, need to source it.

Another thing about libgphoto2, don't forget to use "ptp2" USE flag alongside your camera USE flag, if you intend to connect via PTP mode. (It took me some time to figure out that I need ptp2 flag too)

----------

## Kabuto

There are different protocols for different cameras.  Some use the more standard PTP or mass storage protocols.  The Mass Storage protocol is ones you can just mount.  Your Ricoh supports two protcols.  The standard ptp (ptp2 in gphoto) or ricoh_g3.  Gphoto2 supports both.  Sometimes there is a menu option on the camera to switch between protocols.  I would use PTP if possible.

----------

## Massimo B.

 *Kabuto wrote:*   

> I would use PTP if possible.

 

Why? I did not find any recommendation in the gphoto2 FAQ.

I'm on KDE, planning to use digikam. My camera Sony DSC-F707 knows PTP as well as mass storage interface. Is there any advantage in using PTP?

----------

